# What are you listening to right now....



## inspectorD (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm kinda partial to who I listen too, this is the best version out there...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1XurYweiJQ&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2014)

Hardly hear any Travis played on the radio anymore, always liked him.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2014)

Another one who you don't hear much of anymore and he had some awesome hits.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni1iJExCWh8[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2014)

Het inspector, how do you like me now?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3umaLe37-LE[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Sep 22, 2014)

news about bombing.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 22, 2014)

Sent by a friend ... so I had to listen ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLLMzr3PFgk[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 23, 2014)

Another guy who I always like his music.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 23, 2014)

I remember the day's....

.[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm listening to "the sound of silence" by nobody. It's a good hit!


----------



## Admin (Sep 24, 2014)

I do that from time to time. Just need the quiet.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2014)

This morning it is the morning show on a local classic rock station.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 24, 2014)

Talk radio, need to get my blood pressure up a little.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 24, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Talk radio, need to get my blood pressure up a little.


That will do it.


----------



## odorf (Oct 1, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzU2iJ9qfXg[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03TgkCVDlrA[/ame]


----------



## odorf (Oct 1, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-okDJA5CVw[/ame]


ever have one of them days


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 1, 2014)

still listening to crickets, but not for much longer.


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickets and the occasional dog bark.


----------



## Admin (Oct 3, 2014)

From Pandora:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4_4abCWw-w[/ame]


----------



## odorf (Oct 6, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qROwjULKVj0[/ame]


----------



## odorf (Oct 6, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UvhqWrbNOg&list=PL1B0B7804FE039EB6[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2014)

Listening to my wife talk about things I have no interest in.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 7, 2014)

Chris said:


> Listening to my wife talk about things I have no interest in.



I've been doing that for over 26 years now....:help:


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2014)

neverendingstory


----------



## odorf (Oct 10, 2014)

this says it all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2B3gPY5LRg[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 13, 2014)

Worked om a music video today. Must have heard the same song about 15-20 times. Luckily it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2014)

"Let it go" for the 864 time with my daughter.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, i understand that song got a frosty reception.


----------



## frodo (Oct 17, 2014)

listening to fox news and ebola junk,  scary stuff


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 17, 2014)

frodo said:


> listening to fox news and ebola junk,  scary stuff



But Sheppard Smith said there's no reason to be worried about a pandemic.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 17, 2014)

Shouldn't be anything to worry about until it kills more than 80 people a day.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 17, 2014)

So at 79 I can sleep all safe and comfy?


----------



## frodo (Oct 18, 2014)

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10698485_10152440297891700_4637634134098022661_n.jpg?oh=f18638421779119de39ac8e6ad8713e6&oe=54B20F5F


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> So at 79 I can sleep all safe and comfy?



flue, traffic and weather, workplace and guns, if these things don't keep you awake?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 20, 2014)

nealtw said:


> flue, traffic and weather, workplace and guns, if these things don't keep you awake?



Why do you think I'm sitting at this keyboard at 1:03 in the morning...?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 20, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Why do you think I'm sitting at this keyboard at 1:03 in the morning...?



Your just thinking about those cute nurses.:agree:


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 21, 2014)

......sneezing all over you.


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2014)

Listening to the ball game.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 21, 2014)

Railroad Earth................


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2014)

Morning news.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 22, 2014)

NPR (the only sane and intelligent news there is)


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2014)

Country music, my dog just died, my wife left me and my truck broke down.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Chris said:


> Country music, my dog just died, my wife left me and my truck broke down.



Thats every country song if you include the word "whiskey"


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2014)

http://autos.aol.com/article/activi...id7|htmlws-main-bb|dl29|sec1_lnk1&pLid=549841


----------



## frodo (Oct 24, 2014)

I stole the hell out of that link. ran off with it like a thief in the night.  posted it on 2 forums .  thank you


----------



## glock26USMC (Oct 24, 2014)

Local news. .....


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2014)

Country music while I work on the house.


----------



## havasu (Oct 24, 2014)

The TV in the background while I check the forums.


----------



## glock26USMC (Oct 25, 2014)

Pandora radio......


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 25, 2014)

the hum of my hard drive. I really need to go down stairs and crank up the music.....


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2014)

A VHS tape rewind after my daughter watched Pinocchio.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 26, 2014)

VHS? what's that? ...............Ohhhhh, I think I remember.


----------



## frodo (Oct 27, 2014)

mine is still blinking 12 oclock


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 27, 2014)

I immediately turn off/switch anything that has a political ad associated with it.

Dick


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 28, 2014)

It's tough trying to separate the real candidate from the *BS*, but if you don't try, you are voting blind. And please don't tell us you don't vote..........._please_.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning news....


----------



## MyTeaFix (Oct 28, 2014)

"90s Music" by Kimbra. That song has been stuck in my head this week.


----------



## frodo (Oct 28, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> It's tough trying to separate the real candidate from the *BS*, but if you don't try, you are voting blind. And please don't tell us you don't vote..........._please_.




I vote!   damn skippy  I vote

 and I have no problem telling you  who to vote for and why you should  vote for him.

I have relatives who are passed away, they vote also.:rofl:


heres a hint.  red


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 29, 2014)

Red Skelton? Red Buttons? Mao Tse Tung???


*Carrot Top!!!???*


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2014)

Elephant??????


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2014)

is a large grey area.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 1, 2014)

the parties should change to salamander and aarvark


----------



## nealtw (Nov 1, 2014)

I guess pinokio would make to easy.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 2, 2014)

In Memory of Elizabeth Reed.... wishing a fond farewell to the Allman Brothers Band. Wish they could play forever.......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2014)

Allmand Brothers...Great Band!

Children of the 60's do you remember...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2014)

Every garage band in the 60's played this one. I know, I was one.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2014)

Must be 60's nostalgia nite at the dog house.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPgTjUloUEI[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2014)

And the last for tonite,,, my favorite group, my favorite song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCB_INs2E24[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark Side of the Moon is on my all-time fav album list. Along with Jethro Tull "Aqualung".
To be honest tho, I don't want to see a video of either....it's all in my head


----------



## frodo (Nov 2, 2014)

pink floyd is an awesome band.  i was privileged to see them in '77 at soldiers field, chicago.  animals tour

MAN WHAT a trip that was.


Ian Anderson.  YES,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Dark Side of the Moon is on my all-time fav album list. Along with Jethro Tull "Aqualung".
> To be honest tho, I don't want to see a video of either....it's all in my head



I understand.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 2, 2014)

I saw Roger Waters a couple years ago when he brought The Wall to yankee Stadium. Needless to say I was very impressed!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 2, 2014)

A couple weeks ago our kids bought us tickets for our anniversary to See Paul McCarthy here in Nashville. My wife is a huge Beatles fan, I quit when they turned psychedelic many years ago. Some great songs but I wasn't impressed, she had a good time, thats all that counts. I'd rather go see Journey, Van Halen or Motley Crew.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2014)

Britney Spears.........


Just kidding!

Listening to "let it go" for the millionth time.

I don't even remember what kind of music I like.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 2, 2014)

Chris, Three words of advice: iPod and headphones


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2014)

Crap, I've been using rum whiskey and beer.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 2, 2014)

How did you fit the bottles in your ears???


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2014)

You obviously haven't seen my ears!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 3, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YonzQaPyxkg[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2014)

Listening to my two year old tell me about her day.


----------



## zannej (Nov 5, 2014)

The Entertainer ragtime song that was used in the movie The Sting.

I like to listen to a lot of what people classify as Oldies. The Turtles, Lovin' Spoonfull, Mamas and the Papas, The Doors, Rolling Stones, The Animals, The Monkees, The Everly Brothers, Paul Robeson, Weird Al (ok, not oldies there, but he spoofs a lot of stuff), Billy Joel, Johnny Cash, The Ink Spots, Josh Groban, and The Platters-- just to name a few. I'm going to listen to Twilight Time by the Platters next.

Ok, decided to listen to In A Gadda Da Vida. Next is Hello, I love You by the Doors and THEN twilight time.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2014)

Listening to voting results.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Listening to MSNBC implode...


----------



## glock26USMC (Nov 5, 2014)

Local news, with voting results


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 5, 2014)

Listened to NPR & WNYC repeating the voting results all morning. Now it's time for some music. Jane's Addiction playing right now.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 1, 2015)

Local news .....


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2015)

The sound of silence by nobody.


----------



## zannej (Aug 1, 2015)

the sound of my stomach rumbling


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 1, 2015)

the sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## havasu (Aug 2, 2015)

The sound from my TV playing a recording of "The Alaskan Bush People", while I am playing on the forums


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 2, 2015)

havasu said:


> The sound from my TV playing a recording of "The Alaskan Bush People", while I am playing on the forums



Sounds like a great time


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 2, 2015)

Spent the day yesterday listening to chainsaws, brush trimmers, tractors and bush hogs in the deer woods, today, the sounds of silence. Wait, I hear another chain saw...oh, it's just my wife bugging me about cutting the grass,,,


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2015)

Listening to twin cummins pur.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1438523657.221193.jpg


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 3, 2015)

WORKIN!!...And its Hot and Humid...Enjoy!!


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 3, 2015)

Saw a new blues guy on Friday - Albert Castiglia. he was awesome. Plenty of fast guitar fireworks, but when he played the pure simple blues, he shined at that too. Catch him if you get a chance.

And then for something completely different, saw a bluegrass band on Sunday, called Mountain Heritage. Straightforward bluegrass, and they sounded real good too.


----------



## zannej (Aug 9, 2015)

I had to listen to my friend's 6-year-old stepson making noises and getting chastised for not obeying his mother and stepfather over and over and over. No one would babysit the kid so I had to bring him along on the monthly trip to Sam's club.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2015)

zannej said:


> *I had to listen *to my friend's 6-year-old stepson making noises and getting chastised for not obeying his mother and stepfather over and over and over. No one would babysit the kid so I had to bring him along on the monthly trip to Sam's club.



Duck tape...nuff said...


----------



## zannej (Aug 9, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Duck tape...nuff said...



The kid was actually quieter than usual because his stepfather threatened to beat him to death "in front of the cops, Jesus, and everyone" if he did his normal behaviors. Normally the kid constantly pokes me or grabs me for attention, interrupts conversations, asks me tons of questions, calls my name over and over and over to try to get my attention when I'm busy, and is generally a total pain.

Kid only had one tempter tantrum on the trip. 

The duct tape thing reminded me of the time he put gorilla tape on his face (over his eyes, eyebrows, etc) at 3am and his stepfather had to come rescue him when he heard him screaming.

The kid was not graced with high functioning mental faculties.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

